# Camping in State Game Area parking lots



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

I always thought it was against the rules to camp in a parking lot at a state game area during hunting season. I even thought I read it on the back of one of the maps. Well we had an "issue" with some hunters, and I use that term loosely, who were camped in a parking lot last weekend for the opener of duck season. These same guys have been in the same spot for several years and have been a bit obnoxious in the past. On Sunday, I'm positive they had gone out for a six-pack lunch, then came back and started shooting clay birds right over our heads in the parking lot. Things got a bit heated, and one of my hunting partners, who's a cop, "convinced" them :evil: it was in their best interest to cease that practice immediately. A bit later, they screamed back out into the marsh in their boat to continue hunting. We figured we'd find our tires slashed when we came in at dark. We actually called 911 and reported the bozo's...not sure if anyone took action.

But my real question is...is it within the rules for someone to set up camp in the parking lot of a state game area, and if so, do they need a permit of some type? These guys are there every year, and it's quite a scene.....


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Well.....don't know about the camping, but I do know the gunpowder and alcohol mixture is a no no.

Steve


----------



## Huntinman225 (Sep 24, 2005)

Camping on State land or in the parking lots is OK,(not sure if you need a permit there) and if you are talking about FP you will have a better stay if you go over to Clark road and park in the feild across the bridge, but get a state land camping permit from the office at FP if that is where you were.


----------



## Randy Kidd (Apr 21, 2001)

My Brother's and I have done it in the Gregory State Game area During Muzzleloader season in December..We just posted the permit form on a stake in front of the camper..We have been checked several times by DNR and all was cool..But shooting in the parking lot around other people, probably not a good idea..But having said that I don't believe it is illegal to shoot..Heck you can shoot from a public road into a state game area now as long as you are on foot..I hope someone corrects me if I am wrong..


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

In the Port Huron SGA you need a permit which may be issued by the Supervisor.

May is the key term it does not mean you will or have the right to one.
Drinking on SGA property is illegal and it is also illegal to have open intoxs in the parking lot.
Make the call and perhaps save someones life.


----------



## bearguy (Oct 7, 2005)

I was begginning to think that I was the only one to read any of Leopolds stuff hitechman. I wish more people would.

Didn't mean to get off subject.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Ok to camp in parking lot. Whenever you are camping on state land (where it is legal) you are required to post a Camp Registration Permit.


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

I don't want to start another bashing thread, I will only say that I have been hassled about camping on state land, if you want details, PM me.


----------



## Cooner (Dec 24, 2002)

A few probs by us I've observed is the lack of respect for the SGA. Too much trash left in the parking lots not to mention the folks who have the urge to dump deer carcasses in the weeds by the parking lots.As a coonhunter it's hard to hunt these SGA's during any of the deer seasons. I don't feel comfortable leaving my truck/dogs/equiptment parked in the lot with the "campers" while I hunt. Some of the "campers" get a little too bold after a few "pops".It'll probably come down to a few bad eggs ruining it for the rest of us.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

boehr said:


> Ok to camp in parking lot. Whenever you are camping on state land (where it is legal) you are required to post a Camp Registration Permit.


Boehr - I checked with the DNR Lansing, and they said the same. This is at Maple River north of Lansing, so they suggested I talk with the area supervisor at Rose Lake, which I will. These guys have been there several years in a row....no camp permit though. And it's not the camping that bugs us. It's their lack of respect for others such as taking a ton of space in the parking lot, which is small to begin with, and being loud and abusive to others, not to mention the unsafe shooting practices and obvious drinking going on. It's just not pretty....so I'll just let the supervisor know to keep an eye out next year.


----------



## SmallGameStalker (Mar 5, 2005)

just ducky said:


> These guys have been there several years in a row....no camp permit though. And it's not the camping that bugs us. It's their lack of respect for others such as taking a ton of space in the parking lot, which is small to begin with, and being loud and abusive to others, not to mention the unsafe shooting practices and obvious drinking going on. It's just not pretty....so I'll just let the supervisor know to keep an eye out next year.


If these guys are violating the law that flagrantly, call both 911 and the CO. I'd think that at the very least, there's a few charges in there for them regarding hunting while intoxicated and/or discharging a weapon while intoxicated.


----------

